# Arguments



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't know if this sounds whacky, but coming from a rookie's perspective, the argument threads are the most informative and most exciting. I bet if you went back to all of the threads with the most posts, there would be nice juicy arguments in there.

That said, I'd like to thank all of you guys for the info cuz after spending the last few months here and learning, I feel a MUCH more informed.

GREAT FORUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmao you got to always keep your boots near by around here that are a bag of popcorn


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lol u just gotta learn to word it differently or bite your tongue and walk away


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

smith family kennels said:


> lol u just gotta learn to word it differently or bite your tongue and walk away


So true...


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Unfortunately, most of the time the people IN the argument are the ones who are too stubborn to open their brains and learn something new or change their way of thinking. It might just be the observers who learn the most...


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Carriana said:


> Unfortunately, most of the time the people IN the argument are the ones who are too stubborn to open their brains and learn something new or change their way of thinking. It might just be the observers who learn the most...


i agree 100%


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I love those threads. I think I have learned so much from them. I for one have had my share of Debates on here but one thing that is very important is you have to learn to walk away with no hurt feelings. We are different we all have different ideas so take what you like and leave the rest.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

I agree, there are time I type out LONG post on here to argue with someone, then I delete it and re-write it more "professional" because I know I would get banned for the things I think about saying sometimes.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh yea me too i write what I feel then re-read it and see if what I have said will be more hurtfull than heplful. Then I pull out hte dictionary to find better words that will help get my point across. So in all actuallity these debates are make me smart.


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Agreed. insanely entertaining and a great read.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

AHAHAH YEAH THEY ARE ALOT OF FUN.... i love the ignorant fools who breed their 7month old puppies **Cough cough BLUEMARQUEZ cough cough** 

i too have a tendancy to be a little harsh, but i dont care. certain subjects i jsut have no patience


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

yeah love those threads too............... :hammer:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Plenty of things need to be said and somebody's gotta man up and say it.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

lol they get out of wack i love the newbies that come on and try to tell the vip and mod that ambully and APBT are one breed with like 3 post under there belt i lmfao at those ppl when i can keep my 2 cent's out of it


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

Actually our breed has three breeds in one and I'm sure most realize that. Funny how none of the three styles even get along over petty stuff like a bunch of kids fighting over a toy. I'll voice my opinion but I'm not going to fight with anyone I have much better things to do then to sit on the internet and fight although I know some live for it due to a lack of life. I think folks really should find them some happiness and just move on......


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey I have a life. I have a voice too and one thing for sure I know how to use it. My mom told me as I was growing up "you have to stand for something or you'll fall for anything" she also said no one will speak up for you so had better make your voice heard. I can't remmebr how it goes but she would quote that poem about they came for the so and so and I didn't say anything because I wasn't one....I rember it said they came for me and there was no left to speak for me.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i think that some people come on just to fight with others. i see some people that come on and always try to pick fights just to do it...those people are drama queens and kings IMO.

Honestly, to me the forums are for learning. Not for drama


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

peanutsmommy ill admit... its my guilty pleasure sometimes


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

No offence to anyone but I think you can learn alot from a good debate. I wish Deb was still around her and I had some dandy debates. I miss that.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> peanutsmommy ill admit... its my guilty pleasure sometimes


see, the difference with your posts is they are actually informative. others can still learn from you. there are some people that beat dead horses with nonsense posts...i am sure you know what i mean


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

redsky said:


> Actually our breed has three breeds in one and I'm sure most realize that.


Ooooo the next debate cometh:hammer:

JK I love a good debate. makes me research a topic and learn a whole lot about things i might have only known in heresay


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

well that makes me feel better.. haha sometimes i am just in a bitchy mood and decided to type with angry fingers...


EDIT: ahahah yeah infinity i know what u mean.... ive gotten my warnings from the mods... but alot of time, when im REALLY typing with angry fingers, that person ends up gettin baned becuz they are jsut morons.... **cough cough** BLUEMARQUEZ *cough cough** lol


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

GnarlyBlue said:


> Ooooo the next debate cometh:hammer:
> 
> JK I love a good debate. makes me research a topic and learn a whole lot about things i might have only known in heresay


haha i think what she meant was the "pitbull" has 3 different breeds in it...


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

I'll start the popcorn


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

^^I will take mine with no butter please


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I love a good heated debate myself. The problem I have is instead of deleting it and wording things to be more "professional" or sugar coating it I slam that damn "Post Quick Reply" button and let it fly...shoot first ask questions later


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

yea i'm a writer and a re-reader myself..but the only draw back i have about the net is you lack that face to face to really be able to tell if someone is just playing around with you or if they are meaning their statement in a neg. way. 
but i LOVE you guys and gals! without a doubt or question this is the best fourm with the best of bestest ppl on it!


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

infinity8x3 said:


> Yeah and I allways get in trouble in them kinda threads.


Haha...I feel you. lol


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

You just need rhino skin!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

MADBood said:


> I love a good heated debate myself. The problem I have is instead of deleting it and wording things to be more "professional" or sugar coating it I slam that damn "Post Quick Reply" button and let it fly...shoot first ask questions later


He he, I'll admit, I have done the same. The EDIT button is my friend. I usually only use it when I notice I have misspelled something though - I'm a bit anal about it actually.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

oh it's got a many people hating ol MADBood in the past. I've actually chilled quite a bit...I must be loosing that HA. nah, it just gets pointless at times because folks are going to always do things their own way regardless of what we say. we just end up as "haters" or whatever. Education is the greatest defense and being able to hear what the old timers and folks that have been around these dogs most of their lives and longer than yourself. Like the ol AA folks say "sometimes you have to take the cotton out of your ears and put it in your mouth".


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

MADBood said:


> oh it's got a many people hating ol MADBood in the past. I've actually chilled quite a bit...I must be loosing that HA. nah, it just gets pointless at times because folks are going to always do things their own way regardless of what we say. we just end up as "haters" or whatever. Education is the greatest defense and being able to hear what the old timers and folks that have been around these dogs most of their lives and longer than yourself. Like the ol AA folks say "sometimes you have to take the cotton out of your ears and put it in your mouth".


I have never heard that saying, but I like it!!!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmao been around drunks alot madbood


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

DUI (2) to be exact...lol. I have grown up alot since then, i think. lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

There is a right and a wrong way to argue there is also a place and a time for it .. I love nothing more than to engage myself into a mind stimulating debate. But I have no tolerance for people who argue without prior facts or knowledge of a situation and try to base facts off their opinions. Or someone who just likes to troll fights for the hell of it. I have very little patience for foolishness. Knowledge is Power!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

now I respect that. good post sadie


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

amen to that, Sadie.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

sadieblues likes to get whet LOL hahaha get down ...


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

:rofl: dansgrizz, you get your threads mixed up?


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

rotl lmfao oh dear lord please help me (and them)


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Hahaha! Dan you need some time out LMFAO!


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

go to your crate, Dan. that's a bad dog!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

you no that would have made me laugh if I hadn't just watched that wsk tribute but at least it made me smile again thanks guys


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

got to love the keyboard warriors and people who take this "cyber world" serious.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

it's only as serious as the people who are on it


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

super serial....


----------

